# Does anyone have ideas on building realistic haystacks for G scale?



## yellow_cad (Oct 30, 2020)

I'm trying to come up with a haystack that resists weather and being blown. I'm searching for the correct medium to give me a durable and realistic looking haystack.


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

First question...are you trying to represent a pitchfork loose stack that resembles a beehive? For that I have no clue. If you are looking for baled hay, here is what another modeler did.








Flatcars


What can you say about flatcars that is interesting? Not much. In fact when it comes to flatcars it is all about the load. I have quite a few flats and the final number is not set. Preparation is v…




cibolalmrr.com


----------



## yellow_cad (Oct 30, 2020)

Yes, it is a pitchfork loose stack that resembles a beehive that I am trying to duplicate.


----------



## Ironton (Jan 2, 2008)

I would first make the basic shape out of one of the air dry clays. Nobody is going to see this so it is not important what it is made of. After it dries paint it a straw color so it won't show through the covering. 

Now choose something to represent the hay. I have used unwound twine from the hardware store. Glue this to the outside of the clay until the clay is totally covered and the positioning looks right.

After this dries (or sets), paint the whole thing with a coat or two of flat (or satin if you prefer) varnish and it should hold up for quite a while.

Hope it helps.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Is this to be used inside or outside?

I would make the basic shape out of clay, or use plaster in a balloon, or using something that is already of that shape to make the mold.










Then I would spray the mold with spray adhesive and shake rosemary on it.

Alternatively, I would take something like angel hair pasta and break it up into small pieces, cook it up, put it in tupperware/container of the right shape, and freeze it.

Once frozen, make a silcone mold, or wax casting of the pasta stack and use that to make hay stack copies. I don't think you could use resin for this because it gets hot and would melt your stack.


----------



## yellow_cad (Oct 30, 2020)

The twine worked just great. Thanks


----------



## yellow_cad (Oct 30, 2020)

It is for outdoor use, but I have decided to bring it out with the trains since the twine looks so good in its naturally fluffed shape.


----------



## bmwr71 (Jan 30, 2010)

I wondered about using that static grass stuff to make hay bales with???

Think you will need to find a 1/24 scale needle. 

Doug


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

Wooden blocks, covered in glue, with straw grass attached, thin wire, twisted at the ends.


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

apart from the underlying base, this should work:



http://kormsen.info/buildings/bilder/stall09.JPG











from here:





Modules


SOUTHERN & GULF RAILROAD an indoors largescale modelrailway layout - S & G RR eine Grossbahn Modellbau Innenanlage. In English and German - Auf Deutsch und Englisch.



kormsen.info




(scroll about halfway down)


----------

